# Baked Beans Recipe?



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 10, 2019)

Does anyone have a baked beans recipe not using canned baked beans but rather regular navy (or any other) beans as the base?


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 10, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> Does anyone have a baked beans recipe not using canned baked beans but rather regular navy (or any other) beans as the base?


Saw this on on the forum several days ago. I can't take credit. Not tried it yet. 
BAKED BEANS

*Ingredients:*

1 pound dry great northern beans

4 cups water

1 good sized onion, finely chopped

2 large garlic cloves, finely chopped

3 cups Heinz ketchup

½ cup Bock or Dunkel Beer or Brown Ale

¼ cup Worcestershire sauce

½ cup packed dark brown sugar

2 Tbsp. mustard powder (Colman’s is my choice, but it can be hard to find)

1 Tbsp. kosher salt

1 Tbsp. freshly ground black pepper

½ Tsp. cayenne pepper

1 bay leaf

1 pound or so of smoked meat…brisket burnt ends, chopped pulled pork, ribs, spare rib trimmings or whatever you have on hand.

*Directions:*

1) Sort through the beans carefully. Ordinarily, I’ll grab a beer and a mixing bowl and sort through them on the kitchen table. You want to eliminate any cracked or freak-show looking beans as well as any non-bean matter. Once sorted, you can either soak them in water at room temp overnight to soften them up or you can boil them in water for 2 hours. I’ve tried both ways and my experience is that soaking yields a firmer bean whereas boiling yields a bean that is melt in your mouth tender.

2) Grab your smoked meat. Place in a sauce pan with up to 4 cups of water, bring to a boil then reduce heat and leave to simmer. I boil my beans and simmer my smoked meat separately on the stove top simultaneously.

*** Side Note*** whenever I trim a rack of spares down to make St. Louis style ribs, I season and smoke the trimmings right next to my rack of ribs then save them in the freezer for later. I can usually get 2 batches of beans per rack of rib trimmings. 

3) After 2 hours, use a spider strainer and remove the smoked meat from the pan to a plate. Using a knife and fork, go over the meat and remove any excess fat, bones and rib gristle. Cut any long strands of rib meat and SAVE THE WATER!! You’re going to use it as the liquid for the bean mixture. All that rub and sauce from the smoked rib trimmings is going to mix in the water along with the fat it will render from the meat and leave you with liquid gold!

4) After 2 hours on the boil, drain the beans and put them in a Dutch oven or other large pot. Add the liquid gold meat juices along with enough tap water to make 4 cups total. Add all remaining ingredients. Mix well. Bring to a boil. Cover the pot, transfer to the oven, and bake for 2 hours.

5) Remove the lid from the pot and stir well. Return to the oven and bake uncovered for 2 hours longer. Remove the bay leaf and serve the beans or let cool and refrigerate.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 10, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Saw this on on the forum several days ago. I can't take credit. Not tried it yet.
> BAKED BEANS
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> ...



Well that was quick. Thank you, sir!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 10, 2019)

Well this is mine..not necessarily smoked though you certainly can. It's really a meal to it self I suppose:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/ref-deluxe-cowboy-baked-beans.279496/


----------



## rc4u (Oct 14, 2019)

making beans today again as yesterday did bean soup, today baked beans. I use my 7 qrt porcelain iron Dutch oven. always dry beans and chick peas as they cook same and are beans. I cannot tell difference if I use navy or great northern ect so I just mix em together. but I soak my black beans in separate bowl as they turn other beans kinda purple or sumppin. I also use lotsa root veggies in my soup, like rutabaga, turnips, sweet potato, red potato, onions celery, peppers of color, garlic. tomatoes. and save all the cutoffs from veggies and vacuum n freeze for broth later[or I feed some to my chickens]. when I buy whole chicken for less than .90 cents #. I save all the necks n inards n back bone n wing ends n make large batches of my own broth way less salt to start. 
          for my beans I use dry mustard, maple syrup, brown sugar, onions, few carrots, garlic, mollasses, bacon, cans of crushed tomatoes, cider viniger. Worcestershire, hot peppers or franks or cayenne ect.. find a couple recipes and use what ya want. the beans soak 8 hrs, I rins couple times during soak as it gets rid of more complex carbs that have to ferment in gut instead of digest. then while that's happening get your real meaty big frozen ham bones or get smoked hocks n boil em with some thyme pepper corns, garlic powder, mrs dash. celery pcs, onions ect. then after bout 4 hrs or more remove bone n take off all the meat with fingers well most has come of. use ladle with holes get fat chunks out n big meat n shred. when beans are rinsed add to broth n cook till aldonate or almost done. ad the vegies you browned with bacon but not soft I use high heat. add to beans to some broth but not to much{save the few extra qrts for soup.. add your sauces n bake with lid on to start if drier or off if wetter. for hrs. or have em on yr smoker if going.  
       ill add some pics of soup n started beans I have to vacuum seal now. in next post


----------



## rc4u (Oct 14, 2019)

beans arnt done just started from when made soup. now will bag n freeze soup n use the oven to make the baked beans and add the stuff n baked


----------



## rc4u (Oct 14, 2019)

last nite I put pans outside in grill cause we have lotsa snow to store and soup looks thick because good home made broth congeals when cold


----------

